# Suffering from Plantar Fasciitis



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Ugg.. :sad:I have been suffering from Plantars Fasciitis for about 2 months now-(Plantar Fasciitis is an acute form of inflammation of the band of tissue running across the bottom of your foot.) I have had 3 cortisone injections and am hoping that the last one will take. I also just ordered a night splint to keep the foot from flopping about when I sleep-I have also been stretching and doing the exercises that the Dr recommended.
Anyone else dealing or dealt with this?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We had a thread about this a few months ago. Many here, including myself, have dealt with this. When I first aggravated mine, I thought I had broken my foot. I stretch every morning and try to cut down on unnecessary jumping.


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive had it. The night splint helped but the Dr made me some custom arch supports that help the most. I even wear them in my house shoe to this day. I also stretch every morning before I get out of bed. Its been 6 years and I'm now able to keep it under control. I also make sure I wear good shoes and don't wear the same pair 2 days in a roll.

Good Luck! it is very painful and makes the day long.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Hadnt had it, dont want it.

When I was working commercial, there was a seven month period we worked about 70 hours a week or more, and a summer that was even worse. Feet were already killing me from working on the slab 12 -14 hours a day, and I bought a new pair of boots. They tore my feet up something awful when we were setting forms for a concrete staircase, my socks were bloody by the end of the day 

I had to wrap my feet in moleskin and apply ointment everyday on breaks, and change socks. I was complaining about my feet when the project superintendent told me about his PF. He said it had been more than a year and hadnt healed. I assumed the limp was an injury.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Hadnt had it, dont want it.
> 
> When I was working commercial, there was a seven month period we worked about 70 hours a week or more, and a summer that was even worse. Feet were already killing me from working on the slab 12 -14 hours a day, and I bought a new pair of boots. They tore my feet up something awful when we were setting forms for a concrete staircase, my socks were bloody by the end of the day
> 
> I had to wrap my feet in moleskin and apply ointment everyday on breaks, and change socks. I was complaining about my feet when the project superintendent told me about his PF. He said it had been more than a year and hadnt healed. I assumed the limp was an injury.


Thats one thing I dont miss is working on concrete floors. By the end of the day my whole body hurts. I can work on a wood framed floor for 6 monthes and never have a problem, but one week on a concrete floor and I am ready for a wheel chair.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Thats one thing I dont miss is working on concrete floors. By the end of the day my whole body hurts. I can work on a wood framed floor for 6 monthes and never have a problem, but one week on a concrete floor and I am ready for a wheel chair.


Yes sir.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Ladder rungs will aggravate it too.I have had flare ups several times, hard to work with it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The arch on my left foot used to be aggravated something awful, especially on ladders. It would cramp up when I was sleeping, and would hurt like a muscle strain when I pressed on it to try and loosen it up.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Check out web sites for runners like Runners World and Marathoning web sites they have TONS of info on this. When I jogged a lot I had it once but I don't remember needing to do much besides get better shoes and ice with anti-inflammatories. A Podiatrist who works with a lot of runners would be a good person to follow up with. 
Feel better!


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I had it for a few months last year. Best treatment after stretching was cycling. Took a couple of weeks to subside and it has not returned. Get on a bike and start making circles with those pedals. Focus on really flexing and extending your Achilles.

I think if left untreated, PF can develop into bone spurs. You don't want that.

I would think that cortisone is just a bandaid and not treating the problem.

Heal quickly!

Paul


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

Doctor Handyman said:


> I had it for a few months last year. Best treatment after stretching was cycling. Took a couple of weeks to subside and it has not returned. Get on a bike and start making circles with those pedals. Focus on really flexing and extending your Achilles.
> 
> I think if left untreated, PF can develop into bone spurs. You don't want that.
> 
> ...


Its an inflammation of a tendon an will not develop into bone spurs. Cortisone is not just a bandaid, it gets rid of the inflammation and allows healing.

The best thing to do is better shoes, more arch support. I started putting insoles in my work shoes. Even the cheap ones help. That was from a podiatrists suggestion.

It must be pretty inflamed if 3 shots hasn't helped. One pretty well got rid of mine, and now only bothers me with ladder work or lots of time on concrete. The exercises also help, and they are easy to do.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Catfish,
Having dealt with it last year and educating myself so as to better understand PF, I read on WebMD:


> Bone spurs also form in the feet in response to tight ligaments, to activities such as dancing and running that put stress on the feet, and to pressure from being overweight or from poorly fitting shoes. For example, the long ligament on the bottom of the foot (plantar fascia) can become stressed or tight and pull on the heel, causing the ligament to become inflamed (plantar fasciitis). As the bone tries to mend itself, a bone spur can form on the bottom of the heel (known as a "heel spur").


Also found in WebMD:


> Causes of Heel Spurs
> Heel spurs occur when calcium deposits build up on the underside of the heel bone, a process that usually occurs over a period of many months. Heel spurs are often caused by strains on foot muscles and ligaments, stretching of the plantar fascia, and repeated tearing of the membrane that covers the heel bone.


As far as the cortisone shots go:



> Your doctor may suggest corticosteroid shots if you have tried nonsurgical treatment for several weeks without success. Shots can relieve pain, but the relief is often short-term. Also, the shots themselves can be painful, and repeated shots can damage the heel pad and the plantar fascia.


When I speak of a "bandaid" treatment I am referring to the fact that it is temporary. Yes, if you can reduce the inflammation and stretch out the plantar fascia and keep it relaxed long enough to allow the ligament to heal, cortisone will work. But it is not the cortisone directly healing the PF.

Whatever the root cause and progression of PF may be and it's various treatments, it is a PITA and slows down your productivity and general activity. Just hope the guy heals quick - get it? "Heels Quick"


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I have had it-it ain't fun.

first time it took several YEARS to really get rid of it.
tried the night splint, icing, insoles,stretches, anti-inflamatories, many,MANY different types of shoes etc.

nothing really beat rest,stretches first thing in the morning,anti-inflamatories during the day,and at night if you are watching TV-put a tennis ball on the floor and rest the sole of your foot on the tennis ball,roll the ball around with the sole of your foot exerting gentle,firm pressure-trace the letters of the alphabet on the floor with the tennis ball and the sole of your foot.

Basically-what Amelia said.- you can recover from it- I later went on to run a Half Marathon-some day I hope to do a full marathon.

Additionally????- be realistic with your self and get/keep your weight back down to what it really should be.
stephen


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> some day I hope to do a full marathon


.

Me too. I always wanted to run NYC or Big Sur.


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

I had it in each foot, at different times, thankfully! It is not fun, but the shot helped me both times. I always wore, and still wear good shoes, but I have been using arch supports ever since. I hope it never comes back, as 95% of my work involves walking on concrete all day. The excercises didn't help me much, but the Dr. I go to will not give the shot on the first visit, even though I begged him for it. I think the arch support will help the most; I have them in all my shoes. Good luck to you!


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

As someone else stated Cortizone just masks the syptoms-it won't cure it.

I have had it for almost a year now & I know it started with a pair of golf shoes last fall. When it really hurts rolling your arch on a frozen water bottle helps alot. I also used the night splint when it was really bad, but it is cumbersome.

The best thing I did for it, was to buy a couple pairs of Birkenstock shoes on ht e recommendation of my Massage therapist as she had it too.Birkenstocks have a natural cork footbed that has a good arch and a ball like rise where that planters is. THe heel also has a small pit.

I can;t say enough about them for this condition. I bought a pair just for work. They are expensive though- about $170 ea but worth every penny......................... Good luck............


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

One trick distance runners use (and it should also work for people on their feet all day) is to buy 2 pairs of the shoes you will use - and alternate them weekly. That way the soles aren't being constantly compressed.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

AmeliaP said:


> One trick distance runners use (and it should also work for people on their feet all day) is to buy 2 pairs of the shoes you will use - and alternate them weekly. That way the soles aren't being constantly compressed.


amelia,
the multiple pairs of shoes is an excellent idea- I would add---don't be afraid to mix it up a bit and make sure the shoes are different models
I work in one pair of red wings one day-a different model the next-sometimes I wear old running shoes to work in-and I wear TEVAS a lot in my free time

running- I make sure I have multiple pairs and not the same brand or model.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

AmeliaP said:


> .
> 
> Me too. I always wanted to run NYC or Big Sur.


 Amelia,

I have a couple friends who have run Boston multiple times- but I don't aspire to anything that famous

google "cuyahoga valley towpath marathon"

that's one of our local marathons- I ran the half marathon affiliated with it- I believe runners world calls it the most beautifull marathon course in america- and as an EXTRA bonus a huge % of the course is off pavement on a very nice towpath AND it's a nice level course almost the entire way. I run or walk portions of the course multiple times every week,virtually year round.
Best wishes,
stephen


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> Amelia,
> 
> I have a couple friends who have run Boston multiple times- but I don't aspire to anything that famous
> 
> ...


i worked at cuyahoga national park for a winter. towpath trail was a great attraction. knew a 80+ year old guy who ran marathons all the time. said he used to finish near the end of his age group, but just kept running and now he's in first every time because everyone else has dropped out. :laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Good point Stephen H - Two boots of any good brand should be better on the feet than one pair used every day.

Nice marathon! You should do it!


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I had it for about a year and it really sucked. I tried everything, stretching, icing, custom insoles, new shoes, ect. Nothing helped.

Finally, I gave in to the cortisone shot and voila, no problems since. Knock on wood, it's been a couple of years.

About the shot, I've had cortisone shots a few other times, primarily for my shoulders. They were pretty painless, but didn't help me. Finally I had shoulder surgery.

The shot in the foot was very painfull, but it did the trick.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

had this about 10 years ago. doc gave me three cortisone shots without even asking. hurt like hell and didn't help the plantar fasciitis at all. got fitted for orthotics and never had problems since. replaced them a couple years ago as the old ones were falling apart.
biggest pain is that i only have one pair so swapping them out for each pair of shoes/boots is a little bit of a nuisance.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

redwood said:


> I had it for about a year and it really sucked. I tried everything, stretching, icing, custom insoles, new shoes, ect. Nothing helped.
> 
> Finally, I gave in to the cortisone shot and voila, no problems since. Knock on wood, it's been a couple of years.
> 
> ...


Didn't feel the shot as I passed out when the needle showed itself.

Not really, but I did have the podiatrist lower the head of the chair so I couldn't see it. Didn't bother wife to watch tho.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

AmeliaP said:


> Good point Stephen H - Two boots of any good brand should be better on the feet than one pair used every day.
> 
> Nice marathon! You should do it!


 amelia- I would LOVE to do it-the location is perfect, the terrain is perfect for me and the course surface is perfect for me---- the problem is the time of year the race is run

It's usually run very early in Oct..- If you look at conventional marathon training plans they typically have you building to your peak training mileage about 6 weeks before the race- which would have me in AUGUST doing a long run on sundays of 16-18 miles and probably 4 other runs mid week of around 7 miles each. ALL the runners in that race have the same problem- but almost all of those runners go to work monday morning in an air conditioned office with a sit down job.- they won't be roofing monday through friday

when I did the Half Marathon-- I was getting up at 4:00 AM on sunday mornings to do my long runs of 9 or 10 miles when the temps was only 68-72 degrees at the start of the run- but typically it would be near 80 by the end of the run.
so between the long week end run and 3-4 midweek runs-and then roofing in direct sunlight monday through friday/saturday------- I had ZERO recovery time and I was continually dehydrated.

what I need is an off pavement,level race in March or April because i am able to train seriously november through March and I am at my peak early april.
Realistically the towpath marathon will have to wait a few more years untill I FULLY retire

I AM tentatively planning on running the HALF again in 2013, however.
stephen


----------

